# Pipestone Hay and Straw Auction



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Pipestone Hay and Straw Auction - Tuesday, Apr 28, 2009
Pipestone, Minnesota

All prices dollars per ton, except straw, dollars per bale.

Receipts: 83 Loads Week Ago: 90 Loads Year Ago: 58 Loads

One load Small Squares equals approximately 5 tons;
Large Squares and Large Rounds range from 10-25 tons per load.

All classes sold unevenly steady.

Alfalfa: Small Squares, 1 load: Good 80.00. Large Squares,
4 loads: Premium 90.00-95.00, load 122.50; Good 77.50. Large
Rounds, 16 loads: Premium 97.50-107.50, Good 80.00-92.50, Fair
72.50.

Mixed Alfalfa/Grass: Small Squares, 1 load: Good 80.00.
Large Squares, 1 load: Fair 62.50. Large Rounds, 7 loads:
Premium 95.00-112.50, load 132.50; Good 80.00-90.00.

Grass: Small Squares, 2 loads: Good 82.50-87.50. Large
Rounds, 35 loads: Good 70.00-87.50, Fair 50.00-67.50,
Utility 30.00-47.50.

Bedding: Small Squares, 5 loads: 1.55-1.85 per bale.
Large Rounds, 5 loads: 20.00-24.00 per bale.

Cornstalks: Large Rounds, 6 loads: 13.00 per bale.


----------

